# [SOLVED] interface lo overwrites resolv.conf

## jody

Hi

I need to have particular nameservers in my resolv.conf,

because the dhcp in our network provides nameservers

which fail to work in my firefox.

So far using the "nodns" option in /etc/conf.d/net worked

```
 modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-X 192.168.77.1 -X 192.168.0.1"

dns_domain_lo="magnus"

dhcp_eth0="nodns"

dhcp_wlan0="nodns"

```

After a failed attempt to install NetworkManager and subsequent

reconfiguration of the "normal" network, my resolv.conf gets overwritten

whenever the network is started:

```
# Generated by net-scripts for interface lo

domain magnus

```

I have no idea what net-scripts is, it doesn't seem to be a package ('emerge --search net-scripts' turned up empty)

I tried adding 

```
config_lo=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_lo="nodns"
```

 to /etc/conf.d/net,

but it didn't help.

Have i forgotten about something?

How can i make lo (or net-scripts) respect my handwritten resolv.conf?

Thank You

  JodyLast edited by jody on Sat Feb 20, 2010 1:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

dns_domain_lo="magnus" 

What's the idea of messing with loopback?

----------

## jody

 *Quote:*   

> What's the idea of messing with loopback?

 

hmmm - i don't exactly remember why i did this...

After cleaning out 'dns_domain_lo="magnus" ' from /etc/conf.d/net

things work again as i want them to.

Thanks!

  Jody

----------

## Jaglover

You are welcome!    :Very Happy: 

----------

